# USS Intrepid.....In LEGO Bricks!



## Pong (Nov 2, 2010)

A lot of us build models with prebuilt plastic parts, but this is simply amazing. You will cry when you see it. 







Here is a link on more of his photos on the Intrepid.

USS Intrepid Complete - Flickr

I remember several of his works with another builder on a LEGO Magazine I bought (It featured finely detailed Lockheed aircraft: F-117, SR-71 and U-2) and it is basically stunning.

-Arlo


----------



## JohnAnthony (Nov 2, 2010)

That's incredible but at that level it's no longer a hobby. It's some sort of bizarre mental illness.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 2, 2010)

I think they call it being eccentric. That is just soooo coool!


----------



## Njaco (Nov 2, 2010)

I don't care, I don't care .......I WANT THAT JOB!!!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 2, 2010)

Holy cripes, if my son sees that we'll be building stuff like that forever!


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 3, 2010)

Brilliant!


----------



## Airframes (Nov 3, 2010)

Wow! That's some Lego set! fantastic job !


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 3, 2010)

This got me searching...

Lego Battleship Yamato Is Biggest Lego Ship Ever


----------



## Airframes (Nov 3, 2010)

Very impressive! I have mixed feelings though - as impressive as it is, for all that time and effort, why not use 'standard' materials, and make a true scale model? Bl**dy good though !


----------



## JohnAnthony (Nov 3, 2010)

Airframes said:


> Very impressive! I have mixed feelings though - as impressive as it is, for all that time and effort, why not use 'standard' materials, and make a true scale model? Bl**dy good though !



Exactly my thought. I've got nothing against Legos but they seem thoroughally unsuited to a project of such epic proportions - sort of like building the Taj Mahal out of match sticks. And yet people do that as well...


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 3, 2010)

vikingBerserker said:


> Holy cripes, if my son sees that we'll be building stuff like that forever!



It's called quality time man, let me have his E-mail address and I'll make sure he knows about it.


----------



## KevinK. (Nov 3, 2010)

Imagine making a mistake and then you notice that the superstructure wont fit due to a single brick? Taking apart several thousand pieces just to fix it.

hmm... After I've seen some of the impressive model building here... I can't imagine any of the master model builders mocking the work required to do that. 

Just think the Master Lego Builders do this kind of work and get paid for it!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 4, 2010)

Just imagine all the cuts and calouses on these guys hands. I remember as a kid playing with LEGO's for hours and ending up with two sore mitts!


----------



## Pong (Nov 4, 2010)

I'm quite curious about how he built the model. If you're building a LEGO model on a scale like this, where do you start?


----------



## Airframes (Nov 4, 2010)

Asking for a Bank loan to buy the bricks !!


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 4, 2010)

That's awesome!


----------



## JohnAnthony (Nov 5, 2010)

Airframes said:


> Asking for a Bank loan to buy the bricks !!



 Precisely.


----------



## Messy1 (Nov 5, 2010)

Cool as hell!!


----------



## Messy1 (Nov 5, 2010)

Cool as hell!!


----------



## Pong (Nov 5, 2010)

Airframes said:


> Asking for a Bank loan to buy the bricks !!





And who says LEGOs are only for kids?






Holey cow.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 5, 2010)

I have to admit, I still enjoy playing with them with my kids.


----------

